# Hello



## ~*~*Cat*~*~

hi all im Cat 27 mum to caitlin who is two and wife to DH Gareth. We live in Watford although DH is originally from Scotland. 

Im generally nicknamed Loony cause im crazy in a good way but I will be a nice calm person I promise LOL 

Anyway nice to come over and join and look forward to getting to know you all. 

Cat 
xxxxxxxx

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/Catherine_L_Rodger/catswallpaper.jpg


----------



## HB

So glad you came over and joined!!!
Welcome!!!

Caitlin is gorgeous - i love your sig!!!!

xox


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Welcome to the forum! xx


----------



## ablaze

hiya and welcome


----------



## beatlesbaby66

hi, nice to meet you **waves**


----------



## Wobbles

Awww bless, love the sig.

Welcome to BabyAndBump! I think we can put up with looney, most of us will fit in nicely :lol: 

x


----------



## KX

Hiya and welcome! :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hi, welcome!


----------



## ~*~*Cat*~*~

Thanks for the welcome Girls :D :D


----------

